

Scaling Django Apps With Amazon AWS - jorde
http://www.scribd.com/doc/54883641/Scaling-Django-Apps-With-Amazon-AWS

======
notaddicted
Enjoyed the slides. There is a key difference between this design and the
design posted by netflix ([http://techblog.netflix.com/2011/04/lessons-
netflix-learned-...](http://techblog.netflix.com/2011/04/lessons-netflix-
learned-from-aws-outage.html)) in that netflix treats their NoSQL db
(Cassandra) as ephemeral, runs it on ephemeral storage, and uses s3 for
durability.

If there anyone who could provide a pointer to someone describing a setup
running relational dbs on ephemeral storage with s3 for durability I would be
very interested.

